# who like metallica ?



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

i just wanna see who like s metallica on this site


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Im not a huge fan, but i like a few songs. "Enter sandman" and "nothing else matters" being my fav!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like older Metallica. ...And Justice for all is my favorite album. I am a huge fan of metal. I like Slayer, Pantera, Static-X ... all those dudes.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

They have a few rifs that I really like. Check out my channel on you tube. I love all types of music like I like slingshots. I love real serious,powerful beats-like the glam bands had in the 80's=ROCK WILL NEVER DIE! Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Metallica Rules, But I've been listening to Shinedown a lot lately. Also a huge S.O.A.D. fan.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the big four ( metallica, slayer,anthrax, megadeth) will be playing in socal in late april and i cant afford tickets,







thanks for the reminder,


----------



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

sorry man i cant afford that either but u can get internet feed i guess?


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Metallica rocks.
I saw em at woodstock 94.
I like shinedown...and evenessence....Amy Lee is hot!
Taylor Swift is beautiful too.


----------

